# POSSIBLE REHOME: Knoxville TN (Tennessee) 3 young buns together



## SnootyPuffs (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,
I have 3 bunnies. I'd prefer to KEEP them. Anyone know how I can hide them from my "landlord" who is unfortunately my rotten dad (I'm not kidding he's not well liked even by his kids)? I honestly don't see what the problem is with rabbits! I'm getting them spayed/neutered. I'm a fastidious cleaner. I keep them contained inside an x-pen when not supervised. He's actually been griping at my mom about this (I'm not a kid, lol!, I pay to stay at this place that my dad owns because my dad offered me a nice rent price! to top it off, I have two dogs here). I can't move for the next year as I'm in the process of entering grad school and my job is here. Know of any places under $300/mo. incl utilities that accepts 3 rabbits and 2 dogs? 

If this doesn't work for me, I've listed them on craigslist just to entertain potential homes. I'm just going to try my options for what's best for the buns even if I have to part ways with them. But, I won't let them go to a novice!!! (unless you've researched rabbit care) or to anyone thinking that rabbits = "cheap" to keep. 

They're young bunnies, just about ready for spay/neuter.

I'm wondering is it ok to skip a "rehome" fee (directly to me? I could care less) and just require spay/neuter (runs $80/65 here in Knoxville, TN with an experienced rabbit vet)? 

Should I consider paying the spay/neuter (sponsor my own buns), I'd do it if a rescue had a GOOD home (a rabbit enthusiast please!) that wants 3 bunnies for life. I really don't want to part ways with these guys, but I'm thinking my situation is ify at best and since these little guys are babies that in my opinion can be reared appropriately to hopefully become good little adult bunnies that perhaps someone may be seeking such pets at this time.

I'll take any suggestions. 

I did post them on craigslist (believe me I won't let them go w/o checking things out!!! because I feel that I'm really their best bet for a good long life, but my living arrangement makes me consider that I ought to rehome if I can. 

If you wish to look, here's my craigslist post:
http://knoxville.craigslist.org/pet/1702529341.html


Thanks.


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 21, 2010)

I noticed your cragslist post has been removed...
Have you decided to keep them afterall?

Danielle


----------



## SnootyPuffs (Apr 21, 2010)

:biggrin2: Oh YES!!!! I'm keeping them! I'm just paying my rent with a heftier fee tacked on for "insurance" purposes. So, they're here to stay! Thankfully!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

My dad just isn't fond rabbits, he sees them as livestock (akin to having a goat in your house I suppose). Well, I know that rabbits are destructive chewers and require supervision, an x-pen when not supervised, and alternatives chewing toys besides your drywall, baseboards, electrical cords, drapes, furniture legs (yes, I know what rabbits are capable of chewing up). 

So, I'll be setting up a vet appointment for this week so that I can get their spay/neuters done. 

I think that post is still up on craigslist, I did remove it, then I did repost it, but I'll remove it (unless you just want to go look and see the pics of my buns that are up on the ad - just look - believe me I'm keeping them! 

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/pet/1703224496.html

Don't worry! I'll be removing the ad! 
How do I post pics here?


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 21, 2010)

The easiest way is to setup a Photobucket account!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=66

The one little white guy with the brown around his looks just like the little male we were trying to find a home for in Toronto recently!

With your OK I will mark this thread as resolved! I love being able to do that! It it really nice when it is a happy ending!

Don't forget to post pics in our other forums and introduce us to your bunns!

Danielle


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 23, 2010)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55227&forum_id=66
is pretty easy too 

Great to hear that you are keeping them :biggrin2::thumbup


----------



## SnootyPuffs (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, actually I'm going to have to repost this as a possible rehome again. My dad's still on my case. I'm marketing them again. So, to a potential home in Knoxville (or heck, I don't mind driving for hours if there's a serious rabbit fan on here that is seeking buns), these are up for a rehome. Of course, if a home doesn't crop up, they're safe here.

I am getting them all altered later. All 3 are female (at this time they get along great), and I'll cover the fees for spay sugeries. Future home (only if there is one?), can have all supplies. I'm not keeping them in any dinky small cage! It's a large 6ft x 8ft pen. 

They're about 16 weeks old. One is all black. One's a brown (velvet) Rex. And one is white/chestnut spots (Rex?. I don't know much about various breeds but a vet tech said that this is what they look like to her. They've been checked out by a vet, had an initial deworming (preventative purposes only), and are being handled daily.

They're to be indoor only! 

Now, I'm aware that rabbits are being rescued left and right (rescues are overburdened, in my opinion)and that good homes are RARE. I'll only let them go to a good home (aka true rabbit fan)! I know that rehoming fees are mentioned, and well I could care less. I'll just list them, and see who out there might be interested in a trio of spayed (later!) female bunnies.

reposted the ad on craigslist (pics are here)
Don't dare think I'll give them to just anybody! If that means I can't place them, fine by me. http://knoxville.craigslist.org/pet/1706142644.html


----------



## Jessyka (Apr 25, 2010)

I just want to say, that you are awesome and I hate that you might have to rehome them.


----------



## SnootyPuffs (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, he's now saying that rabbits might attract mice and other pests. That's possible, but it's not like a kitchen can't also attract such things. I can threaten to move, my dad might change his opinion! and just let it go bec' he prefers that someone stays on this property which is why he leased it to me cheap. 

Nonetheless, I should at least reopen this thread as a possible rehome. But, it's scary to think of releasing pets to someone else! I've never done this before. I've also read too many awful stories online about neglected rabbits, or rabbits moved outdoors (parasites are worse than potential predators).

I may have these 3 microchipped when they get spayed. Anyone ever have that done? Is it safe for rabbits? I'm wondering if it's the same process as having say, a cat chipped. 

(I'm waiting for my dad to get over it! LOL! he might after I pester him that as long as rabbits pens and litter boxes are kept up, with food stored away, etc... that they'll not attract pests any more than the kitchen).


----------



## Jessyka (Apr 26, 2010)

I changed the title for you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, I know how difficult landlords/dads can be. I hope with time he'll settle down and realize house rabbits are pretty much like cats. It doesn't seem like he knows much about rabbits. I've never heard of them attracting mice and what not.


----------



## SnootyPuffs (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks, 
I'm going to get my mom in on this. There are cats at their house, and dry food is left out all the time inside so that should help persuade this in my favor.


----------



## SnootyPuffs (May 10, 2010)

Yep, I'm certainly trying to rehome them now. I've actually got a few emails asking about them but it's been disappointing. I'm getting people who in my opinion are semi-clueless about rabbits who I feel really don't know much about them and seem to have little sense to do online research (which is easily obtained). They simply think they want rabbits that are so darn cute. Well, I have a surprise for them! They're really an intensive hobby and need someone who will continue to gain a rabbit education in order to keep rabbits healthy and thriving. Is that too much to ask? 

Now this board is loaded with the educated type. Where are those kind of people? I'd adopt my buns out to that sort of person and cover the spay costs. 

Nobody out there in my neck of the woods seeking rabbits that are being raised right, come with all supplies, and will be spayed soon? Not charging any fees, I'm just seeking the fabled "good home".


----------



## SnootyPuffs (May 24, 2010)

I've got such potentially good homes lined up from different people that now I don't know what to do. I do feel it's best for my situation to rehome these buns so I'm going through with it. Of course, I'm picky and wishing I could pinpoint a home with someone like the many bunny enthusiasts on this forum. How do you know a good home? 

I've got one person who's a college student that seems to really want my bunnnies and knows that bunnies must be kept indoors. My only hesitation is what happens once you graduate? or have to move? 

Another potential home is by a rabbit hobbyist that has intensive experience, already has angora show bunnies (kept indoors). It sounds like a great home because she's seeking Rex type bun's so her son can interact with bunnies and she's involved in pet therapy. You'd think I'd be picking this one immediately right? My only (paranoid) worry, is What if this person gets overwhelmed with too many bunnies and later does a rehome? 

Okay, between the two who would you pick? 
College student who's sole pets are the three bun's but who's living arrangement could drastically change later? 
or
Experienced hobbyist, already has bun's, has a purpose for the bun's, but makes me wonder if they'd be given up later (hasn't given me any hint of this, it's just my paranoia lol!)? 

Go ahead and tell me I'm just paranoid LOL! 

I'm really leaning towards the experienced hobbyist.


----------



## RexyRex (May 24, 2010)

I would choose the hobbyist home over the college kid, only because the college kid is not settled and is still trying to get their life started. I think that even if the student has the absolute best intentions he/she still isn't stable enough to take on 3 bunnies.

Either way I'm sorry you have to rehome them, I can tell how much you love them. Looking at their sweet faces I can see why :biggrin2:

*One more thing, I mean no offense to the college students on here!! I'm not saying that college kids can't be responsible pet owners, all I'm saying is that it's more difficult than someone who already has a steady job and a place to live. This coming from an "old" 28 year old who still remembers what it was like


----------



## SnootyPuffs (Jun 3, 2010)

This is resolved. 

I did rehome. Of course I'm conflicted by having done it but I did find a super home for them which is the only reason I let them go. Basically, I marketed my buns pretty aggressively to get the most inquiries. Then, I weeded through people like mad with my interrogation questions. 

I didn't really care how far I'd have to drive to get them into a home with an experienced rabbit keeper that insists on keeping them indoors. Well, I got lucky and found someone who already has bunnies and has plenty of animal care (multiple species) experience. I did have to make a DRIVE! I think it was all worth it. 

There are homes but there's way too many people that want bunnies that know zilch about keeping one. I hate Craigslist! even though I did use it for advertising. I see bun's on there for the lowest prices, likely sold to whomever asks first. 

I'm not a breeder or official rescue group....I'll let you all know that I kind of demand that if anything changes in their current home, they return to me.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Sorry you couldn't keep them. 

Good to see a responsible rehome. I'm not somebody who thinks a rehome fee is necessary (and when it is, it should go towards spays/neuters, health care or something else directly benefiting the rabbit, not the rehomer). 

Good on you for doing the research and picking the best home and ensuring they won't be rehomed elsewhere in the future. 


sas :hug1


----------



## SnootyPuffs (Jun 3, 2010)

No, I think they're really in a great home so I'm not too unhappy about it. 

My problem now? I did a heck of a lot of reading up on rehoming/rescue. I'm not that pleased with the information I read. There's too many rabbits just being dumped without any care to where they go. Rescues are filled to the max with bunnies! 

Where's the push for spay/neuter for rabbits (like dogs/cats)???

Where's the sliding scale/low cost speuter for rabbits? 

Why aren't the SPCA and other national groups doing more for rabbits (education campaign???)? 

Like I said, I did a ton of reading about this issue. It was an eye opener! I'm not against anyone breeding, selling, etc...or heck, rehoming. I am against the cruel neglect or dumping to anyone anywhere syndrome I've read about that happens with extreme frequency (plagues both the US and UK, actually). 

Maybe I'm sounding hypocritical since I did commit a rehome...but I'm now very aware that its way too common for pet rabbits to frequently not have even adequate quality homes (basic food/water/shelter at the least!) and I don't tolerate it!


----------

